# Overflow creek rd.



## ripplerider (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone know if this rd. is closed for the winter? Its the Forest Service rd. that turns north off Warwoman rd. by the West Fork of the Chatooga river and follows it to its headwaters. I'd like to take a friend hiking this week, want to show her 3 Forks.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 3, 2013)

Green man don't close it unless something is wrong with the road. While you are at it, you ought to go on up to overflow/hale ridge rd intersect and show her the Ammons creek and holcomb creek falls. 2 falls for the price of one !!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I've been to Ammons  creek many yrs. ago, I used to fish that creek a good bit not sure I remember how to get to the falls though. I dont know if I've ever seen Holcomb Creek falls though unless you mean the gorge dropping down to 3 forks. I love that country round there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 3, 2013)

I camp and fish Ammons creek regular every year. Holcomb and Ammons creek falls are on their own trail. They are very close together !! Hint though....come back out the way you go in !! Unless of course by the time you get there, and ain't in a hurry, you can make the loop. The trail head is at Overflow and Hale Ridge Rd intersect.. There is a rock with trail info. on it there. They are not near the "three forks" I assume you are speakin of where the 3 forks trail crosses the road !!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes I am. Hale Ridge Rd. turns off to the left not too awful far above the bridge, right? Ammons creek falls will be the first set I get to? I fished up to them before.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 5, 2013)

Hale ridge is a left off warwoman from Clayton. No bridge near there. But if you stay on Overflow past the 3 forks trail, a few miles, you will intercect with Hale ridge. I got a link somewhere for the waterfalls info.. I will see iffin I can find it. The USFS gives it out over here, even though it is nothing to do with them.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 5, 2013)

www.jjanthony.com/waterfalls/#rabun

Three forks falls are down below these two (Holcomb and Ammons) on the website.
See if that will work !! Yeah, there ya go  !! That intercect they talk (FS # 86) is overflow rd.. FS #7 is Hale Ridge.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I pulled up the area on MyTopo.com and now I remember how that country lays. It's been a long time since I was in there. The bridge I was talking about was over the West Fork on Overflow rd. I mistook that first rd. to the left for Hale Ridge rd. Metcalf creek and it's tribs. was the one I fished a few times when we werent fishing the W.F. to 3 Forks. I'm sure I remember a waterfall or two back in there, though they werent as tall as those in the link. Maybe I was just too happy (was at least 20 yrs. ago.) Anyway looking forward to seeing that country again. Thanks again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 2, 2014)

I herd the upper part of overflow creek rd is closed. Anyone know when it will be open?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 2, 2014)

There was a bad wash just above the first bridge off warwoman last time I was there. Told the woman I didn't know why the green man still had the road open. Really steep on both sides, one side had slide into the creek/river. If that is the spot in question, i would say it won't reopen anytime soon. Major work/repair to fix it. Gre
en man is usually slow at such tasks due to red tape !! Course ya can access the upper via hale ridge !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 3, 2014)

Will I be able to get to the next bridge up and camp? Via hale ridge? We are going up may 23 to camp.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Will I be able to get to the next bridge up and camp? Via hale ridge? We are going up may 23 to camp.



Next bridge ? Only one bridge on overflow road !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 4, 2014)

The bridge before the water fall.  Turn right off over flow. Not sure the name of the road.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 11, 2014)

All the roads in there except for hale ridge and overflow are USFS numbered roads. Well coarse there is totter pole but it too is USFS road. It is the only road left off of overflow when going in via warwoman.


----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The bridge before the water fall.  Turn right off over flow. Not sure the name of the road.



I think you are talking about Billingsley Creek Road. You should be able to get to it from Hale Ridge Road, take a right on Overflow Road and it will be the second road on the left. The first road on the left actually goes to some camping spots on Holcomb Creek which is the same creek that the bridge you are talking about goes across.


----------

